# 942 + 1000.2



## slimsantas (Mar 15, 2008)

Has anyone had a successful install with this combination? My birdog always seems to pickup the 129 and 119 perfectly but fails to find the 110.

I've used single LNB's to find both 110 and 119 individually and successfully.

I would then swap out those individual LNBs with a DPP and it does not pickup anything.


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

slimsantas said:


> Has anyone had a successful install with this combination? My birdog always seems to pickup the 129 and 119 perfectly but fails to find the 110.
> 
> I've used single LNB's to find both 110 and 119 individually and successfully.
> 
> I would then swap out those individual LNBs with a DPP and it does not pickup anything.


There is a trick to using the Birdog meter on 1000.2 Dish. If you find the 119 with the Birdog and switch the meter it will indicate that you have found the 129 ( even if you haven't ). You will need to cover the lnbs one at a time to see which one you actually have. To detect the 110 sat you need to select 110 sat then push and hold the down arrow button until a menu comes up indicating port A,B,C,D. push the down arrow until it is next to B. Now you need to push the right arrow and the 110 sat will be on the screen. For the 129 follow the above but select C instead of B.


----------



## slimsantas (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks! I'll give that a shot today.


----------



## slimsantas (Mar 15, 2008)

appreciate the help. that did the trick.


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

You are welcome. It took me a while to figure this out.


----------

